
Toptal employees and investors demand equity, founder points to the fine print - rmason
https://thehustle.co/toptal-equity-convertible-note/
======
cheeky78
This is why getting low-pay and equity at a startup is a pipe dream. The
investors or founders will find a way to squeeze you out while using your
skills to make them rich.

